# pas de pilote TWAIN pour scanner Canon et Brother !



## Rollmops (21 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous   

Je suis sur Macos X tiger 10. 4. 8 avec un  Titanium G4.

Je viens de réinstaller mes pilotes de scanner  de Brother multifonction 7420 (qui a la fonction scanner)   et depuis je n'ai plus de pilotes de scanners pour ce scanner ni non plus de pilotes  pour mon second scanner Canon Canoscan Lide 500F 
Je les ai donc réinstallé aussi : même problème !  

Les pilotes sont* les plus récents* qui soient pour les deux appareils

Le symptôme se manifeste quand je veux scanner avec *tous mes logiciels pour scanner* : que ce soit avec Photstudio avec Photoshop 7, avec Photoshop 8 ou Image Ready 7

Le message ds Photostudio : "pas de pilote *TWAIN* !"  

Le message  avec ImageReady 7 : "impossible d'importer le document : un problème concernant les périphériques a été détecté (erreur #-30002)"  

dans les deux versions de Photoshop (7,8) quand je vais dans fichier / importation : pas de "*TWAIN*" comme ce devrait être le cas.  

*MAIS* dans les modules externes de Photoshop 7 et 8 et ImageReady 7  le plug-in est bien *PRESENT !!! *.   

Par contre, c'est vrai qu'il est ABSENT et c'est le *seul *endroit  dans Photostudio.   

Depuis j'ai tout supprimé (les drivers) et n'ai ré-installé QUE le driver Brother mais toujours impossible de trouver ce fichu TWAIN !

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Dan le breton (22 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
 a verifier tu dois avoir un module "TWAIN Source Manager.shlib" dans ton dossier "disque/system/library/CFMSupport
un module "Twain" dans photoshop/Modules externes/Importation:Exportation"
parcontre dans photoshop Elements ou d'autres le fichier "TWAIN" est a mettre dans le dossier "Plug-Ins"
 a+ kenavo


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2006)

Certains scanners Canon ne sont pas compatibles Twain. La solution serait de télécharger le pilote ScanGear et de l'installer dans les logiciels concernés (c'est-à-dire ensuite pouvoir activer le scanner directement depuis la barre de menu de l'application).


----------



## Rollmops (22 Novembre 2006)

Merci Dan le breton 



> tu dois avoir un module "TWAIN Source Manager.shlib" dans ton dossier "disque/system/library/CFMSupport


"TWAIN Source Manager.shlib" : *absent
* 


> un module "Twain" dans photoshop/Modules externes/Importation:Exportation"


"TWAIN" : *présent*



> par contre dans photoshop Elements ou d'autres le fichier "TWAIN" est a mettre dans le dossier "Plug-Ins"


*
pas*_ de dossier "photoshop Elements" ni dans Photoshop 7 ni dans Photosop 8  ! *ERREUR*
_ 
_* pas* de dossier "Plug-Ins" ni dans Photoshop 7 ni dans Photosop 8  ! *ERREUR*_

*OOPS ! Je viens de réaliser que Photoshop Element est un logiciel...De toutes façons je ne l'ai pas mais j'ai Photostudio (livré avec mon scanner Canon) donc j'y mettrais le fichier "TWAIN" : il a un dossier "plug-ins"
* 
Merci divoli 



> La solution serait de télécharger le pilote ScanGear et de l'installer dans les logiciels concernés (c'est-à-dire ensuite pouvoir activer le scanner directement depuis la barre de menu de l'application).


Peux-tu être un peu plus prècis dans ta réponse. Merci.


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2006)

Rollmops a dit:


> Merci divoli
> 
> Peux-tu &#234;tre un peu plus pr&#232;cis dans ta r&#233;ponse. Merci.



Oui, bien s&#251;r.

Perso, j'ai un scanner Canon qui n'est pas compatible Twain. Je ne peux donc pas l'activer et le g&#233;rer via Twain par mon logiciel de retouches d'images (Photoshop Elements), &#224; cause de cette incompatibilit&#233;. Par contre je peux l'activer et le g&#233;rer par mon logiciel de retouches d'images, en y int&#233;grant le pilote ScanGear .

En clair;
-Tu t&#233;l&#233;charges sur le site de Canon le pilote ScanGear (pour mac) correspondant &#224; ton scanner.
-Tu installes le pilote dans chacun de tes logiciels de retouche (il y a une proc&#233;dure fournie avec le pilote). Il faut red&#233;marrer chacun des logiciels concern&#233;s apr&#232;s l'installation.
-Ensuite tu peux directement activer ton scanner en s&#233;lectionnant le pilote dans la barre de menu du logiciel de retouches.

Une image.


Concernant Brother, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Rollmops (22 Novembre 2006)

Salut divoli  Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse.

Quand je vais sur le site Canon et que je fais une recherche de driver pour mon scanner (CanoscanLIDE 500 F) correspondant &#224; mon syst&#232;me (Tiger Macos x 10.4.8) j'obtiens 2 fichiers compact&#233;s  :

SG_LIDE500F_FR.dmg

TOOLBOX_4932X_FR.dmg

Quand je clique sur le premier : SG_LIDE500F_FR.dmg cela ouvre un *"installateur Scangear"* qui me demande d'indiquer mon disque dur etc et je pense doit installer les drivers et plug-ins dans les logiciels de retouche d'images : la preuve : 

comme je l'&#233;crivais &#224; Dan le breton qui me le demandait  cela installe bien  un module "*Twain*" dans Photoshop (7 et 8)  (/Modules externes/Importation/Exportation").

Le probl&#232;me c'est que quand je vais dans le menu Fichier &#224; "importation" je ne trouve rien qui de pr&#232;s ou de loin ressemble &#224; un driver qui me permettrait de scanner...(c'est &#224; cet endroit que l'on active le scanner sur Photoshop)

TWAIN a bien &#233;t&#233; install&#233; dans les modules externes de Photoshop mais *il n'appara&#238;t pas dans "importation"*


Quand je clique sur le second TOOLBOX_4932X_FR.dmg cela ouvre un autre installeur "*CanoscanToolbox installeur*" qui lui aussi doit installer des drivers et des plug-ins... mais le probl&#232;me reste entier malgr&#233; ces deux installations *je n'arrive pas &#224; scanner avec Photoshop 7 ou 8. 

Note** j'ai trouv&#233; dans mon dossier" Applications" une application "Scangear starter 1.1 F "mais quand je clique dessus elle ne s'ouvre pas....*


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2006)

Rollmops a dit:


> Quand je clique sur le second TOOLBOX_4932X_FR.dmg cela ouvre un autre installeur "*CanoscanToolbox installeur*" qui lui aussi doit installer des drivers et des plug-ins...




CanonscanToolbox est un petit logiciel qui te permet de scanner directement et ind&#233;pendamment de tes logiciels Photoshop. Tu peux l'installer si tu veux, puis importer ensuite les images dans Photoshop pour les traiter.





			
				Rollmops a dit:
			
		

> Quand je clique sur le premier : SG_LIDE500F_FR.dmg cela ouvre un *"installateur Scangear"* qui me demande d'indiquer mon disque dur etc et je pense doit installer les drivers et plug-ins dans les logiciels de retouche d'images : la preuve :
> 
> comme je l'&#233;crivais &#224; Dan le breton qui me le demandait  cela installe bien  un module "*Twain*" dans Photoshop (7 et 8)  (/Modules externes/Importation/Exportation").



Non.

* Si ton scanner n'est pas compatible Twain*, les modules Twain qui se trouvent dans tes logiciels de retouches *ne serviront &#224; rien*. 

*Ou alors elle est compatible Twain, *et l&#224; j'ai du mal &#224; cerner le probl&#232;me.

Par contre, *la solution de substitution consiste &#224; installer le pilote ScanGear* dans tes logiciels de retouches. Ce qui permet d'avoir une interconnexion entre Photoshop et ton scanner, comme le permettrait Twain avec des scanners compatibles.




			
				Rollmops a dit:
			
		

> Le probl&#232;me c'est que quand je vais dans le menu Fichier &#224; "importation" je ne trouve rien qui de pr&#232;s ou de loin ressemble &#224; un driver qui me permettrait de scanner...(c'est &#224; cet endroit que l'on active le scanner sur Photoshop)


*
Installe ScanGear (regarde l'image dans mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent).

*Emplacement durant l'installation: Photoshop / plug-in / import export.


----------



## Rollmops (22 Novembre 2006)

Merci  pour ta réponse mais :

Sur mon post précédent j'ai rajouté une *note* tout en bas, que tu n'as sans doute pas lue (car je l'ai rajoutée) :  concernant *l'application "Scangear* *Starter 1.1 F" *qui refuse de s'ouvrir... *Est-ce à celle-là que tu fais allusion ?*

Car moi, en dehors de la procédure mentionnée plus haut je ne vois pas* comment* télécharger ce fameux pilote  Scangear dont tu parles (je veux dire : ce que j'ai téléchargé c'est bien un pilote qui porte ce nom) *Parle-t-on du même pilote *?


D'autre part, sur un site internet (http://www.myriad-online.com/resources/docs/omer/francais/faq.htm) j'ai trouvé ceci : 

Question : Comment savoir si mon pilote est* compatible Twain* ?

  Sur Mac OS X, le pilote TWAIN de votre scanner doit être installé dans  "Library/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources"

C'est mon cas : j'ai *bien* ce fichier à *cet endroit*, mon scanner est bien compatible TWAIN ! 

De toutes façons avant il fonctionnait...:hein:


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2006)

Rollmops a dit:


> Sur mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent j'ai rajout&#233; une *note* tout en bas, que tu n'as sans doute pas lue (car je l'ai rajout&#233;e) :  concernant *l'application "Scangear* *Starter 1.1 F" *qui refuse de s'ouvrir... *Est-ce &#224; celle-l&#224; que tu fais allusion ?*


Non, pas celle-l&#224;.



			
				Rollmop a dit:
			
		

> SG_LIDE500F_FR.dmg



Celle-l&#224;.


Si tu arrivais &#224; utiliser ce scanner par le pass&#233; avec un module Twain, c'est qu'il y a un autre probl&#232;me...:hein:


Je vais essayer de me renseigner.


Une question avant de continuer, tu as bien vu l'image point&#233;e par un lien dans mon premier post ?


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux essayer le "dépannage par étapes" sur ce site.


----------



## Rollmops (22 Novembre 2006)

Si c'est bien de  "SG_LIDE500F_FR.dmg" qu'il s'agit je ne peux que te répeter :

_"Quand je clique sur le premier : SG_LIDE500F_FR.dmg cela ouvre un *"installateur Scangear"* qui me demande d'indiquer mon disque dur et je pense qu'il doit installer les drivers et plug-ins dans les logiciels de retouche d'images..."
_
et le résultat :

_"Le problème c'est que quand je vais dans le menu Fichier de Photoshop à "importation" je ne trouve rien qui de près ou de loin ressemble à un driver qui me permettrait de scanner..." _

Oui, j'ai bien vu ton "*image*" qui montre l'interface Photo Elément et je connaissais l'endroit (importation) où on sélectionne l'activation du scanner (c'est pareil sur Photoshop) mais encore une fois à cet endroit *il n'y a pas "Scangear"* ni rien d'autre, seulement :  image PDF, PICT lissé, ressource PICT. 

Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil sur le site que tu m'indiques. 



> * CanonscanToolbox* est un petit logiciel qui te permet de scanner directement et indépendamment de tes logiciels Photoshop. Tu peux l'installer si tu veux, puis importer ensuite les images dans Photoshop pour les traiter.


Là encore, j'ai cliqué dessus mais il *refuse de s'ouvrir*........


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2006)

Rollmops a dit:


> Si c'est bien de  "SG_LIDE500F_FR.dmg" qu'il s'agit je ne peux que te r&#233;peter :
> 
> _"Quand je clique sur le premier : SG_LIDE500F_FR.dmg cela ouvre un *"installateur Scangear"* qui me demande d'indiquer mon disque dur et je pense qu'il doit installer les drivers et plug-ins dans les logiciels de retouche d'images..."
> _



Oui, mais il faut lui indiquer le chemin pour installer le pilote (bouton "Ajouter Emplacement Installation").











Photoshop / plug-in / import export , cliquer sur choisir.


Et apr&#232;s l'installation, tu *relances* Photoshop pour que ScanGear apparaisse dans "importation".


----------



## Rollmops (22 Novembre 2006)

> Oui, mais il faut lui indiquer le chemin pour installer le pilote (bouton "Ajouter Emplacement Installation").


Sur *l'installeur "Scangear"* que j'ai ("Scangear CS 11.2 installer 1.00")* il n'est pas possible* d'indiquer un chemin vu qu'apr&#232;s l'avoir ouvert et choisi "installation" (plut&#244;t que "d&#233;sinstallation") *la proc&#233;dure d'installation se fait automatiquement* .

*Il n' y a pas* les boutons "ajouter Emplacement Installation" 

Quelle version de cet installeur as-tu, apparemment nous n'avons pas la m&#234;me ?


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2006)

Rollmops a dit:


> Sur *l'installeur "Scangear"* que j'ai ("Scangear CS 11.2 installer 1.00")* il n'est pas possible* d'indiquer un chemin vu qu'apr&#232;s l'avoir ouvert et choisi "installation" (plut&#244;t que "d&#233;sinstallation") et s&#233;lectionn&#233; le disque dur *la proc&#233;dure d'installation se fait automatiquement* .
> 
> *Il n' y a pas* les boutons "ajouter Emplacement Installation"
> 
> Quelle version de cet installeur as-tu, apparemment nous n'avons pas la m&#234;me ?



J'ai une toute autre version de ScanGear (puisque j'ai un tout autre scanner Canon).

C'est &#224; se 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, cette histoire...

Et si tu choisis "installation personnalis&#233;e" &#224; la place de "standard" ?

Edit: bon, &#231;a, tu ne peux pas...


----------

